# What is the fascination with Aires?



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*No, this is not a wind-up . . . . it's a genuine query.*

Why do so many people think _exclusively _of Aires (or the equivalent) when touring abroad?

With very few exceptions it can't be the money. If one can spend 30 or 40 grand on a motorhome one can afford a few quid for a campsite.

In many cases it can't be for the scenery either, as a lot of them are in some pretty uninspiring locations.

There's always the worry of finding a place during the season, so that means coming off the road quite early every day.

With no controls there is often little or no privacy, and if one gets the neighbours from hell only four feet away it's going to need more than a lullaby to get a decent night's sleep, especially if they have a generator.

Security is a problem more perceived than real I'm sure, but some of the residents in the more crowded and "touristy" Aires would not be my choice of neighbour.

Then there's fresh water, waste disposal, how long will the battery last . . . . .

* * * * * * * * * * * *​
I won't bang on any more with the list of pessimistic points. I'm certain there will be plenty of replies suggesting loads of advantages to using Aires as compared to Municipals or other small "official" sites, and we shall be very interested to hear them.

*May I repeat please - this is a genuine question.* This afternoon my friend and I were discussing our proposed trip in September (to somewhere across the Channel) and the question of Aires came up then. Neither of us could see an overwhelming reason for making them our first choice for the entire holiday.

Cheers


----------



## julie798 (Jun 13, 2007)

*aires*

I am looking at using aires next week on my trip through France to Spain, the reason being, I am solely looking for some were to rest when I feel the need, if I was going to Spain and holidaying on route, then I would not be using a aire, but as we bought a van that is fully winterised and has all we need to free/wild camp, i don't see the point in doing anything else, if i get noisy people next to me, i won't be there long enough to worry about them.
It has nothing to do with money, well not in our case anyway.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi Zebedee
Must admit i agree with you on most points
We finally stopped at our first aires at the end of a holiday last year at Treport
It did have EHU and water facilities
was next to a noisy dirty smelly quarry at the duff end of town
But must admit found it the friendliest site we had been on
Yes i would stay on one again but would not make it a deciding factor of my holidays

Plus i can never get my head round the wild campers who will park at the side of a busy road or any but of old land to save a few bob

Alan H


----------



## mickyc (Jan 20, 2006)

Some are awful, some distinctly average, but some are wonderfull.

We've had 3 weeks on the West coast of France with just 1 night on an "official site" at least 2 weeks were spent with lecky, and a stones throw from the Atlantic Ocean. 

We think the idea of hell is a large commercial site where you are lined up by laser level (Caravan Club) or surrounded by football shirt wearing brits (eurocamp type) I won't even mention our thoughts on the "Haven" types.

If we do stay on campsites in France it has to be a small village site. or municipal. 

We can't beleive that L'escale at Grand Bornand has decided to sell through Thompsons holidays, draped from the balcony of one of the chalets was the obligatory English football flag


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

mickyc said:


> We think the idea of hell is a large commercial site where you are lined up by laser level (Caravan Club) or surrounded by football shirt wearing brits (eurocamp type) I won't even mention our thoughts on the "Haven" types.
> 
> If we do stay on campsites in France it has to be a small village site. or municipal.
> :


Hear hear ! to the above.

It's an interesting question and one to which I'd be hard pressed to give a logical answer ! You meet some interesting people on aires - but then you do on some campsites. You tend not to encounter the campers-from-hell ( see above) but like-minded Europeans. I always worry we'll run out of gas or water or the waste will overflow- things which would not be so critical on hookup in a campsite. We can afford the campsites so we're not trying to save money.

Why do we like aires ? I just don't know but we do !

G


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> [
> With very few exceptions it can't be the money. If one can spend 30 or 40 grand on a motorhome one can afford a few quid for a campsite.


I don't think it's a question of not being able to afford to stay on campsites, I think a lot of people look on it as a bit of a challenge to save as much as they can on fees.

You only have to look at the post where people will proudly inform you they went away for x no of days and only spent 2 days on sites.

Also I suppose if you want a such and such van you have to pay the going rate, after that you have a choice on how you spend your money.

Personally I'm with you I don't see the attraction of Aires

Andrew


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

En route, a big yes to Aires, but once I'm at where I want to be, I am looking for a campsite. 

I don't want all singing, all dancing, with bars and swimming pools, but somewhere, possibly next to a beach, possibly next to a lake, but mainly somewhere that I can relax, go for a stroll, stop of for a drink, maybe a meal. A few days, move on, use the Aires and then another campsite.

Geoff


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

No fascination with aires here - but we do use them sometimes.

Why do we use them? Well many are in very convenient places, in villages, next to attractions (Chateaux for instance) or just handy for shops etc. There are good and bad, same as sites, we use the good and pass on the bad. At least if you pick a bad one by mistake you have the satisfaction of not having been ripped off for a bad site.

Like many others we don't go for big sites with loads of facilities, what's the point in paying for it if you don't intend to use it. Unlike tuggers, most motorhomers don't stay in one place for a week or two so you don't get to use the amenities.

Mostly we use municipal site in France, nice and cheap for an overnight and usually handy for the local town or village.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Aires*

I will Aire my view!.

We rarely use them, when traveling we tend to start looking for a site around mid afternoon and hope to be settled with some food and drink by 7pm at the latest.

However, there are times when on the road after passing a hundred campsites too early in the day, you just cannot find one when you would like one. This is when we tend to use aires as unlike many other countries, French campsite owners do not like to be disturbed too late.

With a lot of Aires, you can turn up at any reasonable hour, some like Calais, Ste. Maxime, & Port Grimaud as examples 24/7. Most of them currently offer a safer and quieter enviroment than Motorway Aires.

Yes they do differ greatly, from scruffy industrial estates with no Facilities to waterside pitches with prices to reflect the accomodating grounds. I have seen rather a lot of disputes on Aires though. Some quite heated.

My Favorite Aire is Cavaliere, not to be confused with Cavalaire-sur-mer, the anti motorhome town just a little further along the coast (even has aire in the name!). 
Cavaliere Aire costs €10 for 24 hours and is on the Med Coast 30 metres from the sea. It has very limited hook-up (1), Fresh water and disposal for Chemical and Grey waste. It can get busy in peak season but campsites can be full and cost up to €50+ a day. There is everything you need in the small town, Boules, winestore, bakery, Spar, good selection of Restaurants and Bars and a few other shops. If you look at the image below it is the area in the bottom left hand corner, you can just see a MH waiting for the service area.










Why do others use them? I would say a lot of this may be down to cost. Some people own vans costing over £100,000.00 and may have come by these sums of money by being errrmmmm lets say thrifty!

Trev


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

For us, it's about the convenience in a rest or overnight stop during a long drive to a specific destination.

AND ABOUT THE MONEY!


----------



## skratt (May 1, 2005)

a good question but one that perhaps needs to be answered with as much knowledge of Aires as possible to contradict accurately an apparent ignorance of the convenience of said facilities.
In order to put Aires in the correct light we need to drag ourselves away from the restrictive "gypsy fearing" british attitude and imagine our blessed Isle a haven for overnight stopping with welcomely provided facilities such as water replenishment, waste disposal and other freely offered needs of the travelling motorhomer. 
Aires were never meant to be holiday destinations ! They are meant to be facilities. Some of them are so well equipped and in such beautiful destinations that they are confused with campsites but .................. as I suspect from the original post , some of us are confused about that and consequently looking a gift horse in the mouth by completely missing the point !
So will our little Isle ever have such facilities ???? 
With present restrictive thinking ..... not in a million years !


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Aire de services*

Yes I agree with your comments about Aires. we have used the a lot over the years, when not as many M/Hs like now. we used them a lot last year " may - october and quite frankly some of them drove me mad. constant flow of motorhomes in and out, and some of the antics of french M/Hs have to be seen ? they dont like to pay for the Aire full stop. they will drive km's to get free water, and we never use the water taps without cleaning them first (bleach)as 90% of campers put their toilet cassettes up to them to clean them out.then put the hose on and fill their tanks! how there has not been a major outbreak of a disease I dont know. we do use them because of cost as 4/5 months on campsites would be expensive for us! but we do use muni's every couple weeks .This year we are going to be more selective and try and use Inland Aires on our way up to Italy and slovenia


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

We use aires and sites and there are good and bad in both. We are not addicted to Aires but they do have their convenience if you are moving on to a new location each day. We believe that this is what a MH is designed for.
No problem with battery power. Any battery should last at least 2 days without charge even in winter. If you really have to use an EHU then you are using far too much power.


----------



## fatbast (Dec 5, 2007)

StAubyns said:


> En route, a big yes to Aires, but once I'm at where I want to be, I am looking for a campsite.
> 
> I don't want all singing, all dancing, with bars and swimming pools, but somewhere, possibly next to a beach, possibly next to a lake, but mainly somewhere that I can relax, go for a stroll, stop of for a drink, maybe a meal. A few days, move on, use the Aires and then another campsite.
> 
> Geoff


agree with this. nuff said!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Well, we could be classified as Aire/Stellplatz/Sostaholics I suppose  . 

They suit our travelling needs perfectly. We rarely stay more than 2 nights at a place, normally just the one. We spend most of our days visiting places away from our stoppover, using the van as a base while say on the beach and then return to our aire when we want to, sometimes late at night. When we do want to be based close to our selected area, say a town or city, you can nearly always find an aire within walking distance.
With an aire you can arrive/depart when you want, theres no booking in/out procedures to go through, you don't have to be connected to the leccy by the warden. Its also a great way of integrating with the natives. If we need a bit more facilities then we book into a municipal for a few days but never use big flash sites, they're not for us. Its not about the cost for us, its about value for money, if I paid loads of €'s for a flash site, we wouldn't be using the facilities so it would be wasted on us.

I fully accept that they are not everyones cup of tea though, for example, if we had a young family in tow i'm sure I would be using sites with pools and suchlike to keep them ocupied but as i said, we love 'em.

Each to their own.

pete


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Many thanks folks for taking the trouble to reply.*

Skratt is correct in my case, it was partly ignorance and definitely confusion - that's why I asked the question. Thanks Skratt - I think. 

I'm relieved to learn that most of you have broadly similar opinions to mine, so a dramatic re-think of our habits will not be necessary.

Although Skratt didn't use the precise term, I agree that we tend to hold particular "mind-sets" in this country (_don't suppose that makes us unique_!) and asking others for their opinions is as good a way as any of challenging them from time to time.

_Just as an aside, I think one of the most practically damaging of "our" mind-sets is our incessant striving to get anything and everything as cheaply as possible. We want a full blown carvery meal for £2.99, then constantly bitch about the superiority of French cuisine. We buy cordless electric drills for £8.50 and whinge when they won't drill a 2" hole in an engineering brick wall. I did wonder if the "Aires hypothesis" would be based on penny pinching, and am heartened to find it is not so - at least with most of the respondents so far!!._

Thanks again - further comments will still be interesting so please don't stop.

Regards


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Aires*

We have in the last 5 years only used Aires twice. We have camped on sites which have adjacent Aires.
Why don't I use them more often:-

We rarely stop for just one night as only occasionally do we have a fixed objective we are in no hurry therefore we stop somewhere worth the stay and soak up the ambiance.

I don't like "Camping" on Car Parks, can see little pleasure in sitting outside a van next to another vehicle 3M (if you are Lucky) away.

We do like to socialise with other campers of all callings.

Out French Motorhomer friends claim that the wild campers in France are causing problems for all. Forcing the introduction of more legislation.
Having seen a French guy emptying his loo in a layby who can blame them. I believe a similar state of affairs is arising in Spain.

Steve


----------



## 96523 (Oct 14, 2005)

*Aires and the like*

I am interested that nobody has mentioned France Passion sites. We stayed on some on our last trip to Pas de Calais and found them first class. We use the Aires for servicing but have never been attracted to stay on one, so far. We are off to Gascony in about a month and will be using the France Passion as much as we can.
Pamal


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Aires and the like*



pamal said:


> I am interested that nobody has mentioned France Passion sites.


Thanks Pam

_I have a vague recollection of something called passion - it used to be quite fun as I remember!!!_

Good point - we have not tried any but intend to do so. Seems an excellent idea, and spending a few quid on their products is a damn good way to pay for a night's camping.

Regards


----------



## keithfw (Jul 14, 2007)

Are we all missing the point here? Aires, Stellplatz, campsites, wild parking spots.....

I think the main thing is we enjoy what we are doing, where we are doing it and with who we are with. Some like to hit the road and travell 100s of mile a day and then sit on a site for a week or two whilst others like to travel just a few miles each day a see somewhere different. Are either right or wrong? No. It's each to his (her) own and Aires, just like CC campsites, form a part of the overall experience. Nobody has to use anything but we all use something. The main thing is to just get out there and enjoy it all!


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

I don't think we are missing the point at all.

People are just giving their personal opinions on what they like or dislike about them.

These are the normal differing points of view that we get on a discussion forum, and it is for these reasons that for instance we don't all drive the same make of motorhome and all go to the same destinations


Andrew


----------



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

This is a good discussion. As still a relative newcomer (2nd Year) we still
have a preference for campsites. Prefer the additional safety / security,
and superior facilities.

I do feel that the Aires in France are great. We have used them for lunchtime
stopovers and to top up with fresh water.

Interestingly although we have never stayed over night in an aire, we have
wild camped lots.

We are about to go on trip down to Spain through France next week. I am finding it
hard to find campsites open this time of year that are convenient to our
planned route. I don't want to drive 40 miles off course just to get a campsite.
So we will be using Aire's next week.

It is the great attraction of motorhoming... Aires, Campsites, Wild camping...equals maximum freedom and choice


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

androidGB said:


> I don't think we are missing the point at all.


Quite correct Andrew.

I appreciate Keith's points and entirely agree with him. I asked the question NOT to be critical of anyone else in any way, or to find out who is "*right*" or "*wrong*" - just the opposite in fact! _(Please note the emphasis here!!!!)_

I wanted all these different opinions because I was afraid Sian and I were missing something good due to our unawareness, misunderstanding or whatever.

*Keep them coming - positive or negative. Everyone's opinion adds to the understanding.*

Cheers


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,
Just to add my thoughts

They are a great idea and we've used them frequently in France Germany and Italy and every place is so different, from scruffy vandalised ones in tiny villages to neat well kept ones in cities and vice versa, though we prefer to stay outside the large town ones - I think you just get a feel for a place when you arrive.
Again some are friendly, at others we've just been stared at as if we are aliens and sometimes we have been all alone. I've only ever had a "long" half hour or so conversation with a French Camping-cariste when on an aire - quite a challenge with o level French but we shared our enthusiasm for motorhoming (I think) :lol: 

We try to avoid large full facility campsites and try to find two star municipal or ACSI sites where there is often a friendly Dutch person to chat to - I was told once how great travellers they are and a very high proportion go touring - mostly in caravans. We sometimes come across the British contingent (rally) on a campsite and are amazed to find out how unadventurous they are, often been meeting up at the same place and time for years, but each to their own I guess 

We do save a lot on site fees but if we are away for two months staying on a campsite everynight would significantly increase the holiday cost. 

Looks like there will be more places to at least park overnight in Holland and Italy as well due to new legislaion from what I've read somewhere.(Has the UK opted out again?)

So it's great to have the options and a pity that we don't have the choice over here. Let's hope it stays that way

Steve


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Dave

We use Aires quite a bit but would never plan a trip around using them exclusively.

We often use a campsite in order to spread out and relax, table and chairs, BBQ etc or because it's the preferable option at the destination in question.

We also use Aires. 

Why?

1.They are there 
2. They are free or cheap (it does help the overall cost of the trip to use them on nights when we have no particular need of a site)
3. They are often in a better location, eg visiting a city or town, chateau, etc, where the site may be a way away, or when skiing, nearer the pistes for example.
4. For a brief stay, say an overnight, it can seem silly to pay for facilities that we won't touch. We do our washing up, showering etc onboard and have little need for hook-up.
5. We often enjoy the atmosphere of like minded folk coming and going.


However I cannot envisage planning a trip around only Aires, as I said before a campsite quite often feels like the best option ...just not always.

Ruth


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*facsination with aires*

Hi,we use aires, france passion and sites,wich ever is convenient and suits us at that particular time,for an example of a superb aire see my photo of CASTENAT in Aires France Gallery,this is one of the quietist and remote that we have found,with electric,water,picnic bench in a small garden,all for 3euro/night,what more proof of the advantages do you need? cheeers Curlyboy


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

There are some aires I would not want to use, but there are several that are in excellent spots and we would have missed the visit (Charmes for example)


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*Aire de Camping's*

We love em!!Like the freedom.Easy come easy go!Just pull up open the wine and enjoy.Yes some are better than others.We have toured France the last 4 years and have stayed on sites.One at 72euros for two nights and full of noisy kids and a Disco at night.But we used only Aires last two years.Did'nt go far in 2007 stayed on Aires at Calais,Honfleur(one of our favourites)Le Treport,St Valery en Caux,St Valery sur Somme,Le Touquet.We like to sample the local food and wine each night so it's great to be close to the town or village.we always cross to France on the Tunnel and stay on the Calais Aire at each end of our holiday.(try the Coq D.or for a superb meal)100 yards or so from Aire.Using the Net it is possible to cross for a reasonable price on the tunnel now by picking the economical times usually mid morn or early eve.Each to their own as they say!!!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Aire*

Hello again,

Well I think the Aire I mentioned is one of the best, anyone anything better to submit?.

Trev.


----------



## rebbyvid (Apr 10, 2006)

We spent a week in Champagne last sept and only used aires but we didnt stop long in any area,All the aires were on canals or by lakes---fantastic views.
Rob


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

we do all three: Aires, or their German equivalent "Stellplatz", sometimes camp sites, and a good portion of decent "wild camping". 

This has something to do with the way we usually plan our holidays. Means: We don't! :wink: The only thing we book ahead are ferry passages, if needed e.g. for Scandinavia. Otherwise we only have a rough idea where we want to go, and if we like a place along the way so much that we want to stay longer, then we do. That is the freedom of motorhoming as we like it. 

Travelling this way, aires are just very convenient: No checkin procedures, no office hours. Even if arriving late night, you just pull up, find a place, get a parking ticket if needed, have a beer, and sleep. And if you don't like the place, just carry on.

No worries about battery capacity, either: If a motorhome cannot do for 3-4 nights without hookup in summer, then it is ill-designed in my eyes. 

Admittedly, the idea of aires and/or wild camping was new to us when we started motorhoming, having been tent campers for many years. But now for us it is just the most natural thing to do.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## skratt (May 1, 2005)

Boff Wrote ... we do all three: Aires, or their German equivalent "Stellplatz", sometimes camp sites, and a good portion of decent "wild camping". 

This has something to do with the way we usually plan our holidays. Means: We don't! ..............


I like your style ! :lol:


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

I agree with Boff we book the crossing 22-may-24-june this time Harwich to hook on Tesco points. We have our aires - stellplatz - acsi -france passion books and thats it sometimes its FREE with electric sometimes not I think the most we paid was 33e a night in spain.So its not the money, its being able to stop where you want to be,you dont like it dont stop.when you pre book thats it. if nothing is booked stop when you like and go when your ready. might end up in Denmark Sweden back into Germany then home Thats it sorted.bobandjane.


----------



## 103945 (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Aires*



teemyob said:


> It can get busy in peak season but campsites can be full and cost up to *€50+ a day*.


Eeek!! Maybe I should revise my price :wink:

Seriously, what on earth do you get for €50 for a night's camping? 8O


----------

